# Vous - tu o lei



## giulilu

Bonjour! Je suis en train de traduire un morceau du livre "les visages de l'ombre" de Boileau et Narcejac. Hermantier, le protagoniste, parle à sa femme Christiane en utilisant le "vous"... je voulais savoir si en italien c'est mieux de maintenir ce choix ou le changer en notre "forme de cortésie", (Lei), ou encore changer et choisir la deuxième personne du singulier "tu"...
Mercì à l'avance!


----------



## iuytr

C'est le vous de politesse français qu'on utilise avec les personnes dont on est pas proche à la place du tu (réservé en principe à la famille, aux amis, entre jeunes ...). Certains milieux sociaux ont utilisé (utilisent encore ?)  le vous entre époux ou parent/enfant
Pour l'usage en italien c'est une autre partie du forum.


----------



## symposium

Ciao. Penso che potresti usare il "voi", meno pesante del "Lei", che traduce letteralmente il "vous" francese e che d'altra parte era ancora usato comunemente anche in Italia negli anni '50 (basta vedere i film di quel periodo).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

symposium said:


> Penso che potresti usare il "voi", *meno pesante del "Lei"*


In che senso?


----------



## lövastrell

symposium said:


> ancora usato comunemente anche in Italia negli anni '50 (basta vedere i film di quel periodo)


Per una volta dissento da symposium. A parte usi regionali (qui ovviamente fuori questione) non mi pare plausibile l'uso del voi a quell'epoca. I film non sono un buon indicatore del linguaggio comune, e comunque tra marito e moglie non ricordo film ambientati in quell'epoca che usino il voi, nemmeno doppiaggi dal francese. Io non avrei dubbi sul "tu". Certo si perde una sfumatura, ma è la cultura italiana dei rapporti familiari che non ha (più) questa sfumatura.
Alternativa: potresti usare il voi se vuoi dare alla tua traduzione un gusto rétro, strizzando l'occhio appunto al doppiaggio cinematografico dell'epoca. L'uso di una lingua volutamente artificiale non è una novità.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lövastrell said:


> A parte usi regionali (qui ovviamente fuori questione) non mi pare plausibile l'uso del voi a quell'epoca


E poi, quando mai il VOI è meno pesante del LEI?


----------



## symposium

Forse avrei dovuto scrivere "meno formale", intendevo dire che marito e moglie che usano il "Lei" sembrano due sconosciuti, mentre il "voi" ha un grado di famigliarità maggiore. Se si leggono vecchi romanzi o vecchie commedie italiane si trovano spesso coppie di sposi o famigliari (fratelli, genitori e figli) che usano il "voi" fra di loro, come nell'opera francese dell'OP. I diversi gradi di famigliarità erano, in ordine decrescente, il "Lei", il "voi" e il "tu". Non credo che i film degli anni '50 non siano indicativi del modo in cui parlava la gente. Se non altro, sono indicativi di un modo di parlare che la gente sentiva spesso (al cinema, appunto). Il mio discorso sui diversi livelli di famigliarità ovviamente non vale per il francese dove esistono solo il "tu" e il "vous".


----------

